# All Day Vapes Competition - Juice or DIY One Shot Prizes



## YeOldeOke (10/10/18)

It's been a while since we've offered the forum community a competition, so we are starting a weekly comp, at least till Halloween - probably beyond.

Each competition will run until someone wins. That may be quite quick, so don't delay!

Prize will be a choice of 4 x 30ml juice (0 to 6mg) in Chubby Gorilla bottles *OR* 2 x DIY One Shot premixed concentrates making 200ml Juice.

The competition is open to all regular forum members, forum admin/staff and vendors are not eligible.

*This competition will start tomorrow at 10:00 am* at which time the pumpkin will be posted on our website product pages at https://alldayvapes.co.za



Find the pumpkin on our website - it will be somewhere on the product pages of the Made to Order section. First one to find it and post the location is the winner and can select his/her prize between juice or one shots.


This weeks prize:



Apple & Key Lime




Lychee & Pear




Melon Mix



Peach & Cherry

Juice - all the above.
One Shots - choose two from above.

Because this is a first finder wins comp we will give it a bit of time so people are aware of the comp before it starts.

*This competition will start tomorrow at 10:00 am* at which time the pumpkin will be posted on our website product pages at https://alldayvapes.co.za

Good luck to all who participate!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## StompieZA (10/10/18)

Dietz said:


> Much more difficult than I thought, I checked Literally every product on that page and could not find it



I went through the whole website and could not find it as well....then i read the last sentence to their post saying that the pumpkin will only be loaded tomorrow at 10am lol

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Dietz (10/10/18)

StompieZA said:


> I went through the whole website and could not find it as well....then i read the last sentence to their post saying that the pumpkin will only be loaded tomorrow at 10am lol


Looooooool!!! I think you and I should both get something anyway for showing such enthusiasm 

Also read that last sentence as you replied to my comment 
And at least now I know about every product they have

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## StompieZA (10/10/18)

Dietz said:


> Looooooool!!! I think you and I should both get something anyway for showing such enthusiasm
> 
> Also read that last sentence as you replied to my comment
> And at least now I know about every product they have



I must agree, they do have a large range of different and very tempting looking flavors!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Gimli (10/10/18)

StompieZA said:


> I went through the whole website and could not find it as well....then i read the last sentence to their post saying that the pumpkin will only be loaded tomorrow at 10am lol


Same happened to me...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (10/10/18)

Sorry guys if the start time wasn't bold enough, I've edited it to be more prominent. We had to make it tomorrow in order to give more people a chance to become aware of it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (11/10/18)

Just a heads-up to all that wish to participate that the starting gun is at 10:00am

The competition is open to all regular forum members, forum admin/staff and vendors are not eligible.

Find the pumpkin and post the location in this thread. First to post correct location/page wins and ends the comp.

https://alldayvapes.co.za

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (11/10/18)

And it's a go!!

(Only starting gun I could find)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Constantbester (11/10/18)

https://alldayvapes.co.za/product/e-liquid-cocolime-yogurt-panna-cotta/

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Constantbester (11/10/18)

Constantbester said:


> https://alldayvapes.co.za/product/e-liquid-cocolime-yogurt-panna-cotta/


It is one of the pics

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked (11/10/18)

Gimli said:


> Same happened to me...



And I whatsapped a friend of mine and told her to check the site NOW!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dietz (11/10/18)

https://alldayvapes.co.za/product/e-liquid-cocolime-yogurt-panna-cotta/

EDIT: I take my hat off, that was bloody quick @Constantbester !! I tried my best

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## YeOldeOke (11/10/18)

We have a winner @Constantbester 

Congratulations!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Modyrts (11/10/18)

I looked straight past that. Well done

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Constantbester (11/10/18)

YeOldeOke said:


> We have a winner @Constantbester
> 
> Congratulations!


I almost thought I would get a heart attack so fast it was pumping....the rush was real.

Great race @Dietz and @Modyrts and all the rest

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Bulldog (11/10/18)

Well done @Constantbester I was going through the pages as fast as I could

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (11/10/18)

@Constantbester please PM us your prize choice (Juice or One shots), if juice - nic content, and your shipping details and contact number, then we will get it off to you today.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Dietz (11/10/18)

that was interesting!! thanks @YeOldeOke

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (11/10/18)

Thank you to all who participated, better luck next week!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## StompieZA (11/10/18)

Set my alarm on my phone for 9:55am, Alarm goes off and i get carried away with work....LOL

Congrats @Constantbester

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Constantbester (11/10/18)

That was a blast....think I might be addicted. It took me back to the days when I was playing Need For Speed undercover (original) and I was neck to neck for first place.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Gimli (11/10/18)

Congrats @Constantbester

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ADV-Des (15/10/18)

Because this is a really a race, we should have the competition at a time that is best for most people. Last week we held it during the week in the morning, that may not be a good time for many as they are slaving away in a salt mine 

We would like some input on what day and time may be the best. Any suggestions appreciated.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## YeOldeOke (17/10/18)

Here are the prizes for this weeks competition!



Pineapple & Lychee



Strawberry & Banana




Strawberry Lemonade




Strawberry Yogurt Panna Cotta

All 4 above juices in 30ml Chubby Gorilla bottles (0 to 6mg) OR 2 of the above DIY one shots that make 100ml juice each.

To spread the joy, winners won't be eligible to participate within the calendar month that they have already won. 
Last weeks winner was @Constantbester - hope you understand, you can join in again in November if you wish.

The comp is a race, starting at a certain time. Due to member's work schedules, we are trying to make it on a day and time that suits most that want to participate. Last week it was held at 10am during the week, that may be a bad time. Thursday eves at 8pm or on Sunday maybe?
Please chime in....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Constantbester (17/10/18)

NOOOOOOO.......Panna Cotta....I think I will have to forfeit my win from last week sò....I can participate again.......

Just kidding, or am I....pumpumpun....

Okay okay, all joking aside. Good luck to everyone. I think Thursdays at 8pm will be beter than on Sunday....

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## lesvaches (17/10/18)

Constantbester said:


> NOOOOOOO.......Panna Cotta....I think I will have to forfeit my win from last week sò....I can participate again.......
> 
> Just kidding, or am I....pumpumpun....
> 
> Okay okay, all joking aside. Good luck to everyone. I think Thursdays at 8pm will be beter than on Sunday....


i'll second that

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Bulldog (17/10/18)

Agree Thursday at 8

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Marnu (17/10/18)

Am I right that it's not currently running?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## YeOldeOke (17/10/18)

Marnu said:


> Am I right that it's not currently running?



@Marnu It will be run this week again, but no it is not currently running. Last week it ran for 6 minutes before we had a winner, so it's fast'n'furious 

This time it'll be a little longer I suspect 

So far the plan is tomorrow at 8pm, we will confirm that tomorrow morning. I just want to see what people think of that time slot.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## YeOldeOke (18/10/18)

OK so we will run this comp on Thursdays at 8pm as from today.

Last week was a tad too easy so we will make the rules like this:

1)There will be 3 pumpkins to find, and they will be spread *site-wide*, not just on the made to order product pages.
2)First one to post the location of all three pumpkins here on this thread wins. Delivery will be by courier *within* South Africa.
3)Previous winners within the same calendar month are not eligible for the comp. For instance, winners in October can only enter again in November.
4)The competition is open to all regular forum members, forum admin/staff and vendors are not eligible.
5)The comp will start at 8pm Thursdays, at which time the pumpkins will be posted on the website at https://alldayvapes.co.za Each competition will run until someone wins.

Good luck to all and thanks for participating.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## YeOldeOke (18/10/18)

To recap, the prize this week is 4 x 30ml juice 0mg to 6mg

Pineapple & Lychee
Strawberry & Banana
Strawberry Lemonade
Strawberry Yogurt Panna Cotta

*OR *2 of the above DIY one shot premixed concentrates making 100ml juice each.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## YeOldeOke (18/10/18)

Just a reminder comp starts at 8pm!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## YeOldeOke (18/10/18)

3 pumpkins posted!



https://alldayvapes.co.za

Good luck!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Marnu (18/10/18)

https://alldayvapes.co.za/product/adv-eliquid-concentrates/
https://alldayvapes.co.za/shipping/
https://alldayvapes.co.za/product/e-liquid-nutsnstuff-ice-cream/

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Bulldog (18/10/18)

Wow, well done @Marnu

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## YeOldeOke (18/10/18)

We have a winner! Congrats @Marnu !

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (18/10/18)

@Marnu Please PM us your preference and delivery details.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Constantbester (18/10/18)

Congrats @Marnu hope you enjoy the juice....

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Drikusw (18/10/18)

YeOldeOke said:


> 3 pumpkins posted!
> View attachment 148958
> 
> 
> ...


I can only find two

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (18/10/18)

@Constantbester

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Drikusw (18/10/18)

Drikusw said:


> I can only find two


Well done @Marnu

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked (18/10/18)

@Marnu

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## YeOldeOke (18/10/18)

@Marnu Please check your PM's

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Marnu (22/10/18)

Got them today, very excited to try!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## YeOldeOke (24/10/18)

We are considering changing this competition to another format as the race doesn't have the participation we had hoped for. The hard timeslot for the start is not working.

We will announce what we will do later today.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## lesvaches (24/10/18)

@RainstormZA 
@hot.chillie35 @Resistance @Martin Narainsamy @BioHAZarD

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Martin Narainsamy (24/10/18)

@Chanelr @baksteen8168 @Silver @KZOR

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## lesvaches (24/10/18)

@CeeJay @Paul33 @Cliffy @Vilaishima

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## YeOldeOke (24/10/18)

We have been so busy with new developments to be announced soon that we haven't had the time to work out a replacement for this comp yet. Please allow us time till Monday to finalise the replacement competition. There WILL be a replacement.

I apologize for the delay.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (24/10/18)

@Friep
@Constantbester
@vicTor
@veecee
@jm10
@Faiyaz Cheulkar

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## YeOldeOke (29/10/18)

This comp has now been replaced with a new comp.

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/competition-for-juice-or-diy-one-shots-at-all-day-vapes.t54671/

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Constantbester (29/10/18)

Am going to miss the race comp...but o well...A Comp is a comp and either way can't wait to partake

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (29/10/18)

Constantbester said:


> Am going to miss the race comp...but o well...A Comp is a comp and either way can't wait to partake



@Constantbester Yes, we enjoyed the race format also but the hard starting time makes it difficult for many to get involved.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

